# How Exciting!  Huge Anglo-Saxon gold hoard found...



## the smiling weirwood (Sep 24, 2009)

For students of archaeology and for the British specifically! 

BBC NEWS | UK | England | Staffordshire | Huge Anglo-Saxon gold hoard found


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 24, 2009)

_Verrry_ nifty, that! Thanks for bringing it along, SW....


----------



## Talysia (Sep 24, 2009)

This certainly is an outstanding discovery!  Looking at some of the pieces, I'm seriously impressed by this find.  It makes me wonder what other treasures there are, waiting to be discovered.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 24, 2009)

Very cool stuff!


----------



## mosaix (Sep 24, 2009)

A selection of the items are going on display at Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery in October. That's about 20 miles from me. I'll be going along if I can get through the door - it's going to be packed!


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Sep 24, 2009)

You can't help thinking that the writing on the first piece says

If found please return to...


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Sep 24, 2009)

Actually it's Latin from the Vulgate.


----------



## Lobolover (Sep 24, 2009)

That's it, Im going to wherever this is....in my very long overcoat with very very deep pockets .


----------



## nj1 (Sep 25, 2009)

*The Staffordshire Hoard*

Since I can't find anything here on the recent news of the hoard of medieval gold and silver found by a metal detector enthusiast in a field in Staffordshire, which authorities have declared may be the most important find of AngloSaxon artifacts ever.
I though I'd start a thread incase anyone has missed it. Heres a link 

The Staffordshire Hoard


There some facinating objects there and news is that some of them will go on display in Birmingham museum for a few weeks. 
Now how to get from here to Birmingham?


----------



## Pyan (Sep 25, 2009)

Merged another thread on the subject...


----------



## Esioul (Sep 27, 2009)

*Anglo Saxon hoard*

BBC NEWS | UK | England | Staffordshire | Huge Anglo-Saxon gold hoard found


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Anglo Saxon hoard*

Who exactly buried it there all those years ago must have been in a hurry, and soon after was not among the living or it would have been retrieved.

Beautiful craftsmanship and an interesting mix of religious inscriptions.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 28, 2009)

And merging in another thread ...


----------



## Drachir (Sep 28, 2009)

I always find these discoveries interesting, especially as it makes me wonder how many more hidden treasure troves there are waiting to be discovered.


----------



## Esioul (Oct 1, 2009)

The whole metal detector thing is a tricky issue...


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 1, 2009)

There's a cartoon in the current edition of _Private Eye_, whereby a man is searching his garden with a metal detector; his wife has stepped out through the french windows, holding a phone, and is telling him: "Alistair! Gordon wants to know if you've found anything yet."



(Note: I don't have the magazine to hand, so the quote may not be accurate.)


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 27, 2010)

*Staffordshire Hoard to stay in Britain for good*

£3.3m fundraising drive saves Anglo-Saxon gold for the nation
By Chris Green

When it was dramatically uncovered by an unemployed amateur metal detector last summer, the vast haul of Anglo-Saxon gold and silver now known as the Staffordshire Hoard was hailed as the finest example of treasure hidden by the founding fathers of the British Isles.

Yesterday, it was confirmed that the collection of ornate sword pommels, helmet parts and processional crosses will remain on display in this country, after they were "saved for the nation" through a combination of local fundraising and a government heritage fund.

Staffordshire Hoard to stay in Britain for good - This Britain, UK - The Independent


----------



## Grimward (Mar 27, 2010)

Spectacular, although I hope "the crown" does right by Mr. Herbert and the owner of the land it was found on.  What I know of British law on this subject would barely fill a thimble, but in my opinion Herbert and the owner deserve at least some consideration....

EDIT:  Ah!  Hadn't read your link yet Rosemary.  Very good for them, and also good that Britain gets to keep it for the country.


----------

